# Diverse Probleme

## Vortex375

Hallo zusammen,

mein System zickt in letzter Zeit leider etwas rum. Da das aber alles eher kleine Probleme sind, wollte ich nicht für jedes nen extra Thread aufmachen. Hoffentlich klappt das auch so.  :Wink: 

Problem Nummer 1:

Wenn ich mit mplayer einen Film anschauen will, dann wird nach etwa 10 Minuten der Bildschirm dunkel, weil er in den Stromsparmodus schaltet. Früher konnte mplayer den Bildschirmschoner und die Stromsparfunktionen einfach deaktivieren, aber das klappt offenbar nicht mehr. Wie krieg ich das alte Verhalten wieder her?

Problem Nummer 2:

Wenn ivman als root läuft, habe ich keinen Zugriff auf automatisch gemountete Wechselmedien. Schreibzugriff hat nur root, alle anderen dürfen nur lesen. Auch das war früher nicht so, wie stelle ich es wieder zurück?

Vielen Dank schonmal im Voraus.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## b3cks

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

> Problem Nummer 1:
> 
> Wenn ich mit mplayer einen Film anschauen will, dann wird nach etwa 10 Minuten der Bildschirm dunkel, weil er in den Stromsparmodus schaltet. Früher konnte mplayer den Bildschirmschoner und die Stromsparfunktionen einfach deaktivieren, aber das klappt offenbar nicht mehr. Wie krieg ich das alte Verhalten wieder her?

 

Der Haken unter Preferences -> Misc -> Stop XScreenSaver ist aber noch drin, oder?

----------

## Vortex375

Ich benutze nur die Kommandozeilenversion von mplayer aber ich hab jetzt mal stop-xscreensaver=yes in die ~/.mplayer/config eingetragen.

Mal sehen ob's was hilft.

EDIT: Ich habs zwar noch nicht getestet, aber das sieht nicht so gut aus:

```
X11 opening display: :0.0

vo: X11 color mask:  FFFFFF  (R:FF0000 G:FF00 B:FF)

vo: X11 running at 1024x768 with depth 24 and 32 bpp (":0.0" => local display)

[x11] Detected wm supports NetWM.

[x11] Detected wm supports FULLSCREEN state.

[x11] Detected wm supports ABOVE state.

[x11] Detected wm supports BELOW state.

[x11] Detected wm supports STAYS_ON_TOP state.

[x11] Current fstype setting honours FULLSCREEN STAYS_ON_TOP ABOVE BELOW X atoms

xscreensaver_disable: Could not find XScreenSaver window.

[xv common] Drawing no colorkey.

[xv common] Maximum source image dimensions: 2046x2046

[vo] query(Planar YV12) -> 3
```

Das kommt wenn ich mit mplayer mit der Verbose-Option eine Datei abspiele.

----------

## firefly

welchen WM/DM verwendest du?

bzw. wird bei dir xscreensaver beim starten von X mit gestartet?

----------

## Vortex375

Ich benutze kde.

Soweit ich weiß bot mplayer (oder war's xine?) noch als Alternative die Möglichkeit so fake-Keypresses zu simulieren, sodass der ScreenSaver bzw. der Stromsparmodus gar nicht erst ansprangen.

Ich habe den Bildschirmschoner eigentlich sowieso deaktiviert, aber der Monitor schaltet halt nach einer bestimmten Zeit in den Energiesparmodus (soll er auch, ich lass ihn nämlich manchmal aus versehen an, auch wenn ich nicht am Rechner bin).

----------

## hoschi

Setze doch am anderen Ende an. Vielleicht kannst du XScreensaver besser beeinflussen.

----------

## Vortex375

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Setze doch am anderen Ende an. Vielleicht kannst du XScreensaver besser beeinflussen.

 

Ich verstehe nicht ganz, was du meinst. Der Bildschrimschoner bzw. das Energiemanagement können ja nicht wissen, dass ich gerade einen Film gucken will, und der Monitor deshalb nicht abgeschalten werden soll.

Zumindest nicht, solange mplayer dem X-Server das nicht irgendwie mitteilt. Und das hat früher irgendwie funktioniert (out-of-the-box wie man so schön sagt), aber nun funktioniert es leider nicht mehr.  :Confused: 

Bei der ivman Konfiguration bin ich leider auch noch nicht wirklich weitergekommen. Außer ein paar xml-Dateien in /etc/ivman, deren Inhalt mir überhaupt nichts sagt, kann ich leider keine Konfigurationseinstellungen finden. Wo findet man hier Dokumentationen oder Ähnliches?

----------

## Vortex375

*schieb*

das mplayer-Problem scheint ja nicht sonderlich bekannt zu sein, aber wenigstens ivman sollten doch ein paar Leute hier verwenden oder?

----------

## psyqil

media-video/mplayer-1.0_rc2_pre20070321-r4 configure cannot detect DPMS vielleicht?

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

> Problem Nummer 2:
> 
> Wenn ivman als root läuft, habe ich keinen Zugriff auf automatisch gemountete Wechselmedien. Schreibzugriff hat nur root, alle anderen dürfen nur lesen. Auch das war früher nicht so, wie stelle ich es wieder zurück?

 

Von der Benutzung von ivman wird schon seit Ewigkeiten abgeraten. Alles, wozu ivman mal nutze war, ist inzwischen in hal integriert. Schmeiß es raus und werde glücklich.

----------

## Vortex375

Jaah, aber wie werden dann meine Massenspeicher und CD-Medien automatisch gemountet?

Von alleine tut HAL das bei mir nicht, hast du da ne Anleitung zu?

Eigentlich halte ich eh nicht so viel von einem im Hintergrund laufenden Dienst. Mir wäre eine grafische Anwendung lieber, die alle angeschlossenen Massenspeicher und alle Wechseldatenträger anzeigt und die Möglichkeit bietet, diese mit einem Mausklick zu mounten und zu entmounten.

Die Medienverwaltung von kde taugt leider dazu nicht wirklich und ist irgendwie unhandlich und umständlich. Hat wer da sonst noch nen Vorschlag?

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

> Jaah, aber wie werden dann meine Massenspeicher und CD-Medien automatisch gemountet?
> 
> Von alleine tut HAL das bei mir nicht, hast du da ne Anleitung zu?
> 
> Eigentlich halte ich eh nicht so viel von einem im Hintergrund laufenden Dienst. Mir wäre eine grafische Anwendung lieber, die alle angeschlossenen Massenspeicher und alle Wechseldatenträger anzeigt und die Möglichkeit bietet, diese mit einem Mausklick zu mounten und zu entmounten.
> ...

 

Wenn du als user in der Gruppe plugdev bist, werden sie sowohl unter Gnome als auch unter KDE automatisch gemountet. Sind bei mir alle Geräte automatisch da, und wenn ich eins einstecke, erscheint ein Bämbel auf dem Desktop. Na gut, ein rc-update add hald default musst natürlich auch machen.

Was stört dich denn an der Medienverwaltung von KDE?

----------

## Vortex375

Eben genau das. Es erscheint halt ein Icon für das Medium auf dem Desktop. Es gibt aber keine zentrale Medienverwaltung, die alles irgendwie übersichtlich in einem Fenster darstellt oder sowas.

Ich find das nicht soo schön gelöst.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Kannst du doch einstellen, ob ein Icon auf dem Desktop erscheint oder nicht. Und ansonsten gibt es doch "System", da werden doch alle Medien angezeigt.

----------

## psyqil

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

> Mir wäre eine grafische Anwendung lieber, die alle angeschlossenen Massenspeicher und alle Wechseldatenträger anzeigt und die Möglichkeit bietet, diese mit einem Mausklick zu mounten und zu entmounten.

 Da gibt's doch dieses Storage Media-Applet für den Kicker (mit dem Diskettensymbol), velleicht gefällt Dir das besser?

----------

## Vortex375

Ok, da hab ich leider schon das nächste Problem: neu angesteckte Massenspeicher werden von kde nicht erkannt und auch nicht angezeigt.

Ich habe USE="dbus hal" in die make.conf eingetragen und letzte Nacht mein System mit "emerge --newuse world" upgedatet.

Wenn ich allerdings das Kontrollzentrum öffne und nach Peripherals -> Storage Media gehe, und dort auf Advanced, so ist der Eintrag "Enable HAL backend" abgeblendet und dahinter steht "(no support for HAL on this system)".

Woran kann das liegen?

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

> Ok, da hab ich leider schon das nächste Problem: neu angesteckte Massenspeicher werden von kde nicht erkannt und auch nicht angezeigt.
> 
> Ich habe USE="dbus hal" in die make.conf eingetragen und letzte Nacht mein System mit "emerge --newuse world" upgedatet.
> 
> Wenn ich allerdings das Kontrollzentrum öffne und nach Peripherals -> Storage Media gehe, und dort auf Advanced, so ist der Eintrag "Enable HAL backend" abgeblendet und dahinter steht "(no support for HAL on this system)".
> ...

 

rc-update add hald default

----------

## Vortex375

hald läuft selbstverständlich:  :Wink: 

```
# /etc/init.d/hald status

 * status:  started

```

Er funktioniert ja auch. Ivman hat neu angesteckte Geräte ja erkannt, aber halt mit falschen Berechtigungen gemountet.

----------

## Klaus Meier

ivman musst du löschen, oder zumindestens rc-update -d ivman machen.

----------

## Vortex375

ivman läuft nicht. Ich kann trotzdem nicht das hal-Backend aktivieren und kde erkennt keine angesteckten Massenspeicher.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Ist dein User in der Gruppe plugdev?

----------

## Vortex375

Ja.

```
$ groups

wheel audio cdrom video games cdrw users ich plugdev boinc

```

Ich kann die Medien auch problemlos von Hand mit pmount /dev/<gerät> mounten. Aber ich hätte halt gerne ne Medienverwaltung, mit der ich das auf Knopfdruck (oder Mausklick  :Wink:  ) machen kann.

----------

## firefly

dafür ist ja zum einen das icon auf dem desktop (zumindestens bei KDE) ja da, einfach anklicken und schon wird der Konqueror gestartet und das medium gemountet.

Bei der Default installation sollte eigentlich auch ein Fenster aupoppen, wenn du ein USB-Storage device im laufenden betrieb ansteckst.

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> Bei der Default installation sollte eigentlich auch ein Fenster aupoppen, wenn du ein USB-Storage device im laufenden betrieb ansteckst.

 

Ja, das hat mich zu tode genervt, drum hab ichs gleich abgestellt. Aber jetzt erkennt er es ja nichtmal mehr, wenn man etwas ansteckt.

Und die Ordnung auf meinem Desktop ist mir heilig, ich will nicht, dass der da einfach nach Belieben Icons hinzufügt und löscht.  :Wink: 

----------

## firefly

ob die "system" icons angezeigt werden sollen oder nicht kann man auch einstellen.

Hmm tauchen die neuen Datenträger auch nicht im System:// Verzeichniss im Konqueror auf?

----------

## Vortex375

Nein, genau das ist ja das Problem. Ohne das HAL-Backend kann kde ja auch nur schwerlich feststellen, ob ein neuer Datenträger angesteckt wurde. Das HAL-Backend lässt sich eben nicht aktivieren, weil der entsprechende Eintrag im Kontrollzentrum abgeblendet ist, mit dem Vermerk "No Support for HAL on this System". Und das obwohl ich das gesamte System mit USE="hal" neukompiliert hab.

Fehlt mir evtl. noch ein anderes USE-Flag bei nem kde-Paket?

----------

## Vortex375

Servus, muss grad mal kurz den alten Thread hier wiederbeleben.  :Smile: 

Beim letzten World-Update muss mein kde wohl ne Wunderheilung erhalten haben. Jedenfalls klappt die Medienverwaltung jetzt perfekt. Wenn ich ne CD einlege oder meinen mp3-player einstecke, erscheint augenblicklich ein neuer Eintrag unter system:/media. Ich hab mit jetzt einen Shortcut darauf in die Leiste gezogen und kann jetzt bequem und äußerst komfortabel meine Medien verwalten.

Ungefähr so hatte ich mir das vorgestellt. Hoffentlich schrottet sich das ganze nicht wieder so schnell wie es sich repariert hat.

Naja, ivman fliegt jetzt jedenfalls vorübergehend raus.  :Wink: 

----------

## Vaarsuvius

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Von der Benutzung von ivman wird schon seit Ewigkeiten abgeraten. Alles, wozu ivman mal nutze war, ist inzwischen in hal integriert. Schmeiß es raus und werde glücklich.

 

also da muss ich mal kurz einhaken... wieso wird davon abgeraten? nur weil kde, gnome etc eine eigene medienverwaltung mitbringen oder gibts bessere gruende?

ich lerne ja gerne dazu, gibts denn einen anderen weg wie man automatisch mounten kann, ohne dass ein DE laeuft?

und gibt es einen weg, wie man mit hal direkt scripts ausfuehren kann, wenn ein bestimmtes geraet dazugeschaltet wird? 

in meinem fall ist das z.B. das automatische starten und stoppen von cupsd wenn der drucker eingeschaltet wird, oder auch, dass   das init-script zu meiner onboard-wlan-karte gestoppt wird sobald ich meine pcmcia-wlan-karte einstecke (und gestartet wenn ich sie entferne), ebenso hab ich noch ein paar scripts auszufuehren, sobald ein bestimmter usb-stick eingesteckt wird (identifikation ueber die uuid)

das ganze soll, wie gesagt, auch ohne DE funktionieren....

----------

## UTgamer

Ich hatte für mich das Thema schon aufgegeben. Unter KDE 3.5.5 (glaube Debian, ka obs unter KDE Gentoo läuft nutze ihn selten) funktioniert bei mir die Kombi so das er nachfragt bei Geräteänderungen, und unter Fluxbox (Gentoo) wieder ganz anders nämlich garnicht.

Das KDE-Dauermelden kann bei QtParted auch verdammt nervig sein, ich hatte 2 von 14 Partitionen auf meinen HDs geändert, naja das blöde System meinte mir unter KDE rund 10* eine neue Partition unterschieben zu müssen, das ist nervig, und wenn man andere vergrößert und verkleinert muß man wieder alle Nachfragen wegklicken, und nach dem formatieren wieder, also ich habe bestimmt rund 30* wegklicken müßen. Ich habe es beim 3 * der Änderungen auf nicht mehr nachfragen gestellt. Das Gerät HD ist ja auch gleich geblieben, nur die Partitionen eben nicht. Wie man es auch macht ist es immer anders als erwartet.

Nach der Klickorgie unter KDE bin ich froh auch alles von Hand aktivieren zu können, meine Scripte sind zum Anklicken. Andererseits für Fluxbox wünsche ich mir aber auch einen Automatismus für meinen Drucker und die USB/MP3-Sticks, nur eben nicht für HD-Partitionen.  :Sad: 

Thema FLUXBOX:

UDEV erzeugt die Gerätedateien und nun wie geht der de-/automount? Jemand Tips parat, meine Frau auf dem 2. Rechner würde sich drüber freuen (sie nutzt auch Fluxbox trotz installiertem KDE).

So sieht bisher mein Handscript über ein Icon aus, Automatik ist willkommen:

```
#! /bin/sh

# mount /mnt/usb1/

#if test -r /mnt/mp3/.keep -a -f /mnt/mp3/.keep

file=/mnt/usb1/.keep

if [[ -e $file ]]

then

      mount /mnt/mp3/

      sleep 1

      echo  - MP3 - Stick wurde geladen

      ls > /dev/null

      sleep 3

      kfmclient openProfile filemanagement /mnt/mp3

else

      umount /mnt/mp3/

      sleep 1

      echo - MP3 - Stick wurde entladen

      echo - Neues Fenster zur Überprüfung 

      sleep 3

      kfmclient openProfile filemanagement /mnt/mp3

fi
```

 *kil wrote:*   

>  *Klaus Meier wrote:*   Von der Benutzung von ivman wird schon seit Ewigkeiten abgeraten. Alles, wozu ivman mal nutze war, ist inzwischen in hal integriert. Schmeiß es raus und werde glücklich. 
> 
> also da muss ich mal kurz einhaken... wieso wird davon abgeraten? nur weil kde, gnome etc eine eigene medienverwaltung mitbringen oder gibts bessere gruende?
> 
> ich lerne ja gerne dazu, gibts denn einen anderen weg wie man automatisch mounten kann, ohne dass ein DE laeuft?....

 

ivman höre ich Heute zum ersten mal, ob das die Lösung für mich ist; falls ich doch mal wieder KDE starte, kommt es zu Problemen mit KDE oder ist es besser die KDE-Funktionen gleich direkt unter Fluxbox zu verwenden?

----------

